# scroll saw art with an old ottoman "NAHT"



## leosayer (Jun 17, 2010)

*scroll saw art with an old Turkish "NAHT"*


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Absolutely Beautiful work, Leo!
What is it's size and how long did you work on it? What wood is it and how thick?
What kind of scroll saw do you use?
Man, what patience you have.
Amazing.


----------



## leosayer (Jun 17, 2010)

Gene Howe said:


> Absolutely Beautiful work, Leo!
> What is it's size and how long did you work on it? What wood is it and how thick?
> What kind of scroll saw do you use?
> Man, what patience you have.
> Amazing.




Thanks
approximately 70x45 cm
I used wood species: 6mm MDF
I cut with Dewalt dw788


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

very nice. I love the intricate stuff.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

leosayer said:


> Thanks
> approximately 70x45 cm
> I used wood species: 6mm MDF
> I cut with Dewalt dw788


WOW!
I cannot imagine cutting that intricately in that thin of MDF. 
As I said earlier...Amazing!


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Unbelievable. No way I could do that without breaking it. Very nice work Leo.


----------

